# Laerdal Pocket Masks failing



## mycrofft (Jul 9, 2008)

I recently did a six-month tear-down of our twenty duffle trauma bag system and accidentally found that our Laerdal pocket masks with the O2 nipple have become, after six years, so hard to un-collapse that when it is possible, it takes an average nurse two minutes to wrestle it from flat to almost functional. The non-O2 nipple sets in their little cases were a lot better but still stiff after six years in place. Other brand pocket masks (notably some purchased through ARC) are still quite pliable and seal readily. Go pay some quality time with your pocket mask, make sure it works, and note how to properly re-stow it.


----------



## laina66 (Aug 16, 2008)

6 years is a long time for plastic...they do have a shelf life i believe.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 16, 2008)

I went through my BLS kit a few months ago and realized that most of the items in it actually had an expiration date.  I know that my six year old Galls mask had deflated and was tough to use.  Most of the bandages were expired, and the c-collar had become brittle and actually cracked.  Because it was a personal kit I won't be replacing the items, but it was interesting to see.


----------



## Jon (Aug 17, 2008)

I've got one of my father's OLD, Non-O2, Laredal pocket masks around somewhere. The plastic is a different consistancy, but it still works. I think it is AT LEAST 15 years old.

Jon


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 17, 2008)

*non O2 masks*

Same here all or non-O2 masks are fine even if over ten years old. Must be the plastic required to mold the little npple thingee.


----------

